
Flow Control in Aeron - capableweb
https://bad-concurrency.blogspot.com/2020/03/flow-control-in-aeron.html
======
secondo
This looks technically very interesting. What would be some use cases outside
of telemetry?

~~~
hacker_newz
Many financial exchanges use an internal multicast messaging bus. Aeron is a
great open-source option.

------
myself248
It's quite simple, really. Herman Miller's use of mesh surfaces allows
flatulence to pass right through the seat, at which point flow is dictated by
thermal convection.

Unlike chairs that use a foam pad, the Aeron allows free airflow and never
clings to hints of last night's burritos.

